# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Nameless continent

## McSekcer

This is a map I made recently emulating a Tolkien style (a style I really like)

Please, feel free to leave any feedback, I'd really appreciate it.

----------


## mapmage

Tolkien's style never gets old :Very Happy: . One thins that I would add if you really want to go Tolkien is to have the infinite lines on the coastline as well as the little inland oceans.

----------


## Kellerica

Nice looking map. I enjoy the style of the trees and the bold shading on the mountains - can certainly see the inspiration. It does look a touch unfinished with the lack of location markers or any text, but I think the style works well. Keep at it!

----------


## McSekcer

> Nice looking map. I enjoy the style of the trees and the bold shading on the mountains - can certainly see the inspiration. It does look a touch unfinished with the lack of location markers or any text, but I think the style works well. Keep at it!


I do have other map in the same style with locations and names but a little bit smaller.

----------

